
Show HN: HN Casino – Get lucky and find the best HN content from the past - fiesycal
http://www.hackernewscasino.com/
======
gus_massa
It's not very clear if the upvote/downvote is for karma in HN or it's only for
the internal point system in your site. I'm not sure if it's better to fix the
redaction or to choose another word happy/unhappy face, lucky/unlucky,
¿great/meh?.

Are you planning to use this points to add some weight to the PRNG or they are
only for the "more popular" list?

------
brudgers
One spin, one acerbic comment. Damn my luck.

